# Amazing new male



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

I got a copper hm male imported with two random females and i put a red traditional plakat female in and they spawned about 200-250 eggs and 
then for an unkown reason i put a black orchid crowntail female in a jar and placed her in the tank. The male flared and swam to the nest then i waited for him to do it again and when he did let the female out and she swam and nibbled his side and he turned and they embraced and there has to be at least another 400 eggs in the nest and the female is still just a little plump i guess its cause hes not an aggresive male.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I knew a breeder who almost always breed two females to one male while breeding, it's really interesting


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

i thought he wasjust going to attack her but they finished now and ther has to be almost 100 eggs in the nest


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

i meant to type 1000 eggs in the nest


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy crap you're brave! Lmao. I just finished raising 180 of them, that was enough for me xD


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah but i have live bloodworms and even mosquito larvae growing so i just have to hatch lots of bbs but im guessing with so many the tank is gonna get dirty fast so im putting them in a 50 gal breeder in about 2-3 weeks and see what i get and a petstore already wants 300 for $250!!! i emailed them and they aswered me today and i immediatly send back "its a deal" 
Even though ill just buy more bettas with it lol.


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

also what kind of fry can i get out of this breeding???


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome Fry. and thats all lol. you should keep a male and female of the babie, one from the 1st and the 2nd female, and breed them, and then see what kind of betta you get, i bet itd be friggin awesome.


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

thats a great idea and i jar mine at six weekes because i prefer to quickly raise my fry by feeding in increments of every 2 hours in small portions.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ohhh...


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

also thats a nice male hm in your avatar
@copperabarian
and @,mistersmom


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

nice male inthe picture also @mistersmom


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you, i got him at petsmart while looking for AQ salt.


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

whatttt 
you got that gem at petsmart???
they sell hms now?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

mine does, and i think he's actually a feather tail... lol. ill post another picture of him... in the 1st, its not poop, he spit his food out then flared at it lol


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

did you ever think breeding


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

noooo.... i have 7 bettas, and only one is a female, and she's not all that pretty, and i dont have the space, or tanks or proper knowledge, and i dont want his fins to get torn up :/


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

he's marbling into red though... O.O little by little...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got 3 halfmoons from Petsmart.


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

i went to petsmart and they do and they have female crowntails
i usually just special order from pet subblies pluses breeder the breeder even conditions the females with live bloodworms for you just an extra $8.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Black Orchids said:


> i meant to type 1000 eggs in the nest


Should be interesting cross. That is a lot of fry.. better start lining the jars up now. Here in a few months you will be spending at least 4 hours in a fish room cleaning jars.. welcome to my world!! LOL. Again.. best of luck and holler if you have problems. Expect pics at 4 weeks.


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats to you, LOTS and LOTS of work ahead for you, hopefully once you get your feet wet you can get into breeding show bettas soon, you will be getting plenty of experience from raising this spawn


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> mine does, and i think he's actually a feather tail... lol. ill post another picture of him... in the 1st, its not poop, he spit his food out then flared at it lol


Lot of branching, broad dorsal base showing some DT up the genetic pike. Nice male.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Stay on top of waterchanges! You do not want fry dropping dead because of amonia levels going CRAZY! You might want to cull hard too that is ALOT of fry..... But congrats and good luck...


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Awesome Fry. and thats all lol. you should keep a male and female of the babie, one from the 1st and the 2nd female, and breed them, and then see what kind of betta you get, i bet itd be friggin awesome.


Might be hard to know who came from where.. lol


----------



## Black Orchids (Mar 5, 2012)

i know its lots of work and by 4-5 weeks i should have a new camera the male made nest like 2 inches thick or at least enough to float the cup out of water so he shove the eggs way up then when they started hatching chaos broke loose but he again just shoved them back in the nest then he preety much lost interest and the next day around 3-4 am (yes im a night owl) they started to swim diagonally so i pulled the male my friend has an oscar i can use for culling but ive bred before and im saving the best 45 or so for me or to sell to individuals pet stores want wholesales i never thought they would be so interesed
anyone else on here familiar with keeping bearded dragons just a random question


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Black Orchids said:


> also what kind of fry can i get out of this breeding???


Your F1 you will have mutts...F2 if you chose carefully, you should have some nice HMPK (IF you are able to tell the difference from the HMxCT. Those should never have been crossed)...my petpeve is designer pets.

Congrats on the spawn...that was the easy part...also, once they outgrow the bbs, what will you be feeding?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

> Lot of branching, broad dorsal base showing some DT up the genetic pike. Nice male.


Thank you, i love him... his colors and ect....when i first saw him i kinda shrugged him off, but the 2nd time around i picked him up and decided i didnt want such a pretty betta to die in a place like this, or get taken by someone who has no understanding on the subject.... 



> Might be hard to know who came from where.. lol


i dont know lol, hes just supposed to know with his brain powers lol. jk


----------

